# Unreal Trail cam pic



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2009)

A good friend of mine that works at the PD with me sent this picture yesterday he got it of a trail camera that was set up on some hunting land near the flint river on the upson and Talbot co line its a Cougar taking down a real good buck at a Deer feeder Holy Cow !!!


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 11, 2009)

wow............Im never going hunting again!




and we wonder why our country is in  the shape its in.


----------



## wd40 (Sep 11, 2009)

This pic has been making the rounds for a couple of years. General consensus is it's Photo-shopped. This pic has been cropped so you can't see the Texas Like terrain. It's on my camera now and in 3 different pics, it was taken in 3 different States.... also got this same pic from someone who had replaced the Deer with a Game Warden...Your Buddy is pulling your leg...


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2009)

Well I saw in GON where some guy had shot a Florida panther in Georgia and he is now being charged so I thought maybe there were more of them up here, I will Skin my buddy later,  sorry for the false report


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 11, 2009)

looks like a texas deer


----------



## Killdee (Sep 11, 2009)

wd40 said:


> This pic has been making the rounds for a couple of years. General consensus is it's Photo-shopped. This pic has been cropped so you can't see the Texas Like terrain. It's on my camera now and in 3 different pics, it was taken in 3 different States.... also got this same pic from someone who had replaced the Deer with a Game Warden...Your Buddy is pulling your leg...



HA HA post up the game warden one. I just got this again yesterday on my phone, I just replied bull dodo----.......


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 11, 2009)

yup....funny.  My bro-in-law got it from a buddy of his too.  His was taken just north of Chatty.  Now it is in Tennessee


----------



## josey wales (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah got it on my phone yesterdsay too, with the same story. Makes for good conversation though.


----------



## rthill (Sep 11, 2009)

mean kitty


----------



## rthill (Sep 11, 2009)

I have some ocean front property for sale in Arizona if your interested!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeps, unreal!


----------



## shortround1 (Sep 11, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> Yeps, unreal!


if i see him around my stand their will two panthers dead, only u wont hear bout it!


----------



## head buster (Sep 11, 2009)

GTBHUNTIN said:


> looks like a texas deer



I thought the same thing after looking at the picture again but said naww can't be.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Sep 11, 2009)

pdsniper said:


> A good friend of mine that works at the PD with me sent this picture yesterday he got it of a trail camera that was set up on some hunting land near the flint river on the upson and Talbot co line its a Cougar taking down a real good buck at a Deer feeder Holy Cow !!!



A buddy showed me a pic on his phone and told me the same story.  He got it from "the guys daughter who just picked up the Upson/Talbot lease near the Flint River".  I laughed and said...you're getting messed with!


----------



## carpeonnel (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL I was just about to post up about this photo as i got it today.  But my less than truthful buddy said it was taken near butler


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 12, 2009)

> This pic has been making the rounds for a couple of years. General consensus is it's Photo-shopped. This pic has been cropped so you can't see the Texas Like terrain. It's on my camera now and in 3 different pics, it was taken in 3 different States.... also got this same pic from someone who had replaced the Deer with a Game Warden...Your Buddy is pulling your leg...



I dont know why anyone would think this is a PHOTOSHOP?

Surely a Mountain Lion will Kill a Buck, and Drag it off to a safe place to eat it.  Anyone Disagree with that?

Now, if I were a Mountain Lion and were lookin for a Deer to Eat(Or Pig, Rat, Squirrel, Coon, Bird etc...), I would most Definitely be camped out by a Feeder(which you can clearly see in the background).  No brainer IMO!

Trail cam Shot of a Lifetime? YES!  Photoshop? NO!


----------



## carpeonnel (Sep 12, 2009)

well what struck me is how the buck has no injuries I can see besides being dead.  Do you see any tears in it's coat or blood anywhere?  I would like to think that if a mt lion killed a big buck he would have some serious injuries and be bloody up.  Also it looks like the lion is carrying the buck in an awkward position to me.


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 12, 2009)

i seen the same pic.but i will say this i worked on a plantation in yulee fla years ago who raise and DR the sick fla panthers and turn them back out .and yes there has been some brought to ga  and turned out in deffernt locations to keep them going.


----------



## gaspur1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have the same picture that happened out at Double Bridges area of Elbert County.


----------



## Hairtrigger (Dec 13, 2011)

My buddy sent me pics from the stand (in FL)a few months ago of one passing his stand in the daylight. It actually bedded down for a while.He asked not to post up on here because they didnt want game wardens and conservationalist swarming their property and messing up thier hunting.


----------



## David C. (Dec 13, 2011)

carpeonnel said:


> well what struck me is how the buck has no injuries I can see besides being dead.  Do you see any tears in it's coat or blood anywhere?  I would like to think that if a mt lion killed a big buck he would have some serious injuries and be bloody up.  Also it looks like the lion is carrying the buck in an awkward position to me.



Mountain lions actually prefer bucks instead of does because they can grab them by the antlers and break their necks. I was told this by a game warden in Tx. while on a quota hunt.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 13, 2011)

David C. said:


> Mountain lions actually prefer bucks instead of does because they can grab them by the antlers and break their necks. I was told this by a game warden in Tx. while on a quota hunt.



He was jerkin' your chain.


----------



## GaBowOnly (Dec 13, 2011)

David C. said:


> Mountain lions actually prefer bucks instead of does because they can grab them by the antlers and break their necks. I was told this by a game warden in Tx. while on a quota hunt.


.....and you believed him???


----------



## GaBowOnly (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is over 2 yrs old by the way.


----------



## flingin1 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## flhunter82 (Dec 13, 2011)

Guys this picture has been on GON several times and this same discussion has gone on several times. Your buddy didn't get the picture on his property, sorry. I also found out that I have a few story tellers in my circle, since I had four different texts in one day saying they got that pic.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that a ghost hand trying to grab his tail ? :grinch:


----------



## oldways (Dec 14, 2011)

ya'll know all the pathers in Ga are Black


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 14, 2011)

Warning:  Do not repost

The deer portraying the one in this picture has copywritten the image and without expressed written permission from said deer to repost, you are fibbing and will be stalked.  I think he's got some type of arrangement with the panther.


----------



## tcdeerhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

picture is fake.  Got it last year 3 times.  Also got the pic of the game warden being dragged off.  Saw a report that this pic is floating all around the southeast being claimed in several different states.  You should photo shop with your bud being dragged off in the pic.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought it was real until I saw the Hamburger Helper hand in the photo.


----------



## VIDETTEVILLIAN (Dec 14, 2011)

i was almost asleep until someone said hamburger helper! Whos hungry??????????


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 14, 2011)

Notice the panthers foot showing through the back ham of the deer?


----------



## jharman (Dec 15, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2011)

I see that this was started over two years ago.

Who cares about this story.  The real question is if your friend that sent you this photo still works for the Police Department because he was not very truthful in pulling your leg on this photo.    

If your friend caught me speeding, I would have to pull out that old photo and then ask him if he "really" believed that I was speeding.  Nope, I wouldn't be paying a fine after that discussion either.    

This story has been running around the internet for a few years now.  Supposedly it happened in Texas and the man there actually has video footage of this event and it was written up in magazines etc.  Those details are also posted here on GON.

Even if I lived 20 feet from this supposed feeder in Texas, if someone showed me the video footage, and I had actually witnessed it happening................I would probably say, "I might be believing this story BUT I surely ain't believing it very fast".


----------



## RNC (Dec 16, 2011)

mommy ......please make it go away 











































 <--- more like this tho !


----------

